# Let's Talk



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I dunno about what. :hammer: but im in the mood for a conversation and we need more active threads... soooo yeah. what's up?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm in the office today, ughhhhh.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I wish Google could help me search for items in my actual life. Like my key less remote to my car that I lost a week ago when I threw all the items out of my purse in a drunken rage. I know it is in there because I can start the car and drive it; however, my car is a disaster because I am a car slob and haven't found it during some of my scans when I go to the store real quick. Soooooo I can't lock my car. It was the spare too because a year ago I lost the original in the car and tore it apart looking for it but I never found it. Again, I know it was in there because the car would start but 3 people looked and never found it so I had to starting using the spare to lock my car since a push button won't lock at all if the remote is in it. FML..... I need Ronnie with me 24/7 so I can keep up with my items. Although she was with me when I lost it last weekend. That's my story. The end.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

that sucks Stang...

and Lauren, what kind of car? and yeah that would be super annoying. if i wasnt 3k miles away i would help u out lookin for it. lol


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

It's my 41st bday, I'm stuck at work with a stomach flu...

But have a good dinner to look forward to with some friends, my son, and his mom.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awe that bites that you're sick Dicky. Happy Birthday though. 

Lauren (ATL)... you sound about like me, I lose stuff where I know it is, and can't find it, other people can't find it, and then when I give up looking for it, it turns up, in the spot I was looking at lol.

Lauren (Cali), great idea to start a talking thread lol.

Rebecca.... sucks to be in the office, doesn't it!?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dicky !!

Yeah it sucks but at least I have a decent job so I should quit bitchin. haha


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I'm on spring break from school and took today and tomorrow off work so I could have a four day weekend but I'm sick as hell and losing my voice so I get to spend my long weekend feeling like crap.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Happy bday icky

I turn 29 tomorrow and I found out monday we are being blessed with a second child. Pretty awesome so there you go little one on one with Rudy lol!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

It's definitely going around. I was sick last week, and now everyone else in the house is sick.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy early Birthday Rudy! And Congratulations on becoming a daddy again!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

so much good news! happy bday to Rudy and Dicky! grats on ur new daddy news Rudy.

and that sux about being sick Carrie. but at least u have a new snuggle buddy puppy to keep u company


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww get better soon Carriana! sucks u r sick on vaca.

Happy early bday Rudy...I always thought u were older for some reason.
Also congratulations on a new baby!!!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Happy bday on Monday Rudy and congrats!


A spicy thai lunch of Chicken Basil and Tom Ka Gai has me feeling a little better. Nothin' like a healthy dose of Thai Chili's to get the endorphins kickin' in!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

So here is a #tbt November 14 1983

My dad holding me in the hospital
RIP Daddy

Found this newspaper in my mom's cedar chest. She saved the paper from the day all 4 of her kids were born being the pack rat she is lol and justifying by saying mothers who care about their children save things like that (jokingly of course) 
I responded by Googling the headlines from December 22, 2007 lol ah the age of technology. Anyway, thought the newspaper was cool

I have an 08 Altima.... I'll find it I've just been too lazy to look

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

it is really cool actually ... and yes the interwebs is the answer now lololol

and yeah im sure u will. i was just trying to get an idea, bein a car enthuziest myself.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Found my remote woot woot

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

woo!!! i take credit!  ur welcome lolololol


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice! The locking the doors things could be a concern.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Dicky! I hope you feel better, and have a good time tonight

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Carriana said:


> I'm on spring break from school and took today and tomorrow off work so I could have a four day weekend but I'm sick as hell and losing my voice so I get to spend my long weekend feeling like crap.


Aw man that is such a bummer I hope you feel better quick girl!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Just been watching Ladies Beach volleyball and there's already been a wrist injury...but I should be ok by Saturday.:roll:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DickyT said:


> Nice! The locking the doors things could be a concern.


Ah, i haven't locked it since the 15th lol i never lock it at home only when I'm out. Glad i found it so i don't have to cut my car off when i run to store real quick. I like to just leave it running and lock the doors bc car can't move without the remote in it. Yupp I'm lazy lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> View attachment 47594
> 
> 
> So here is a #tbt November 14 1983
> ...


That is cool your mom kept that! I think it is neat to have that stuff once you are older, especially the picture of you and your Dad(so precious).

Sorry for all the single posts everyone! I'm not sure how to quote more than one person per post, don't know if it's harder on the app or if I am just an idiot.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

TeamCourter said:


> That is cool your mom kept that! I think it is neat to have that stuff once you are older, especially the picture of you and your Dad(so precious).
> 
> Sorry for all the single posts everyone! I'm not sure how to quote more than one person per post, don't know if it's harder on the app or if I am just an idiot.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She keeps everything.... i found 50$ today going through my baby book lol

I'm not sentimental i don't even know where my son's foot prints are from the hospital. They're in the house just don't know where although i want them tattooed on me so i needto lay eyes on them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

My baby book lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> She keeps everything.... i found 50$ today going through my baby book lol
> 
> I'm not sentimental i don't even know where my son's foot prints are from the hospital. They're in the house just don't know where although i want them tattooed on me so i needto lay eyes on them.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's awesome, I love finding money lol...I am kind of sentimental but I was raised by my Dad and Uncle so I don't have any of those things I don't believe...That is a great idea for a tattoo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Happy birthday DickyT! Happy almost birthday Rudy (i thought you were older too) and congrats on the happy news! Yay for Lauren finding her remote! Lol. This whole thread is awesomely random I love it..


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yay, you found it!! Cool article with baby Lauren.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Tri tip I cooked bout a week ago... mmm I should BBQ another one.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Happy B day DockyT and Lauren that news paper is was cool. I wish I had cool stuff like that. I don't even have a baby book to share with my kid. Damn mom being an old druggie. This week has been utter crap, some yard baby broke the sum roof of my car and poached my gas right after I filled up. Smh one more week and we should be out of this neighborhood for good :woof:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Black Rabbit said:


> Happy B day DockyT and Lauren that news paper is was cool. I wish I had cool stuff like that. I don't even have a baby book to share with my kid. Damn mom being an old druggie. This week has been utter crap, some yard baby broke the sum roof of my car and poached my gas right after I filled up. Smh one more week and we should be out of this neighborhood for good :woof:


Damn KG that sucks ma but I gotta tell you I'm dead at yard baby. My new favorite word. I shall use it often!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: yea I like that one too.  lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

So this is what happened to me last night...... Excuse the randomness but I'm writing this as though I am talking so just pretend we're having a conversation. Only Angel will probably be able to do that since she's actually had a conversation with me on the phone .... meanwhile back at the ranch...

Last night I was at my pool with my homeboy loading up some car he dropped at my house the other night and this cop pulled up as i was leaving, rushes out the car talking about "Where you going? How old are you? What are you doing up here at night?" I said, "Home, I'm 30, and I think it is very obvious what I'm doing up here&#8230; in my neighborhood, at my pool parking lot&#8230; that I pay $400 a year in homeowners dues for. Would you like to follow me home and see for yourself?"" 



He started grilling me about where I lived and asking for IDs and such. My homeboy gave him his ID, I told him my name, and he got back in the car to check whatever so we finish securing the car onto the trailer. As I turn around another cop pulls up behind the first one. Mind you, I live in a neighborhood that looks like something like Desperate Housewives or Soccer Moms USA (that's probably not a real TV show but I'm sure it will be one day). 



About a minute later a THIRD cop pulls up and while we weren't doing nothing wrong, when 3 cops pull up you start to get a little nervous. 



We asked the cop running our info if somebody complained about the noise from the loud ass car being driven up the metal trailer blah blah, which is why we moved from in front of my house to the pool since it was 1:30am. He said, "No we always ride through here. Teenagers like to smoke dope at the pool so we have to patrol. Um&#8230;.. 



No they never ride through and nobody smokes dope at the pool parking lot, especially when the pool ain't even open. I'm always down there late at night walking the dogs and in 7 years I've only passed 2 other people there. 



So the dude that ran our info gets out of the car and sees the other 2 cop cars and cops trying to act all intimidating or something and he was like, "Wow. Overkill don't you think guys? Pretty sure I can handle this." I bust out laughing because it was seriously unnecessary but the cop was like "okay y'all are free to go thank you." Then he saw the car on the trailer and started talking cars with my homeboy. 





Technically, they weren't even supposed to be in my neighborhood because the city police handle the side of the street my neighborhood is on and they were County police, which services the other side of the street. Weird I know but if I call 911 from my house the city comes and if I walk across the street to my friend's house that lives across from my neighborhood the county comes. 



I'm just going to go down there late at night every night for a while for the hell of it&#8230;. I'll go play on the playground at 2am just because I can. I pay for the damn thing I'll use it whenever I want, until the pool opens at least. And that's my random story. Thrilling I know.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that's hella ridiculous. Freakin bored ass cops. Smh.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I cant get past page 2 of this thread.....HELLO


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

~StangChick~ said:


> I cant get past page 2 of this thread.....HELLO


There is only one page


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok I can now.phewww

Like I said in the PM sucks about your car K..UGHH

And Lauren wtf? dumb ass cops.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> There is only one page


really? mine says 3? ODD. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Mine says 3 too.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Is it a full moon? haha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol maybe the forums just bi polar. Lol.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Well that explains a lot then.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

~StangChick~ said:


> really? mine says 3? ODD. lol





Black Rabbit said:


> Mine says 3 too.


Probably the way we have our settings set up differently. i have the max number of psts per page because I can't stand going through 8297424hwe9302h9 pages


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

OHHH cool, learn something new everyday!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, I had to change mine for the same reason... makes for less pages, and easier to catch up sometimes. 

So, the weirdest thing just happened to me... I was reading a thread, and when I went back to the homepage, everything was black, except the last time I logged in. Then I refreshed, and it all went back to blue! Weird stuff huh!?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Twilight zone ishhh


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I had the worst dream that I moved to FL and Sully ran away...I was so sad.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awe! That would suck to have your pup run away.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, and he I lived near a double highway....I was so scared he would be hit.

I better dream good tonight!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

It took a while for tater tot to warm up to the idea of being a hobo clown in the kindergarten circus.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

omg lmao, so cute!!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

I take him to school every morning and walk him to the door. Not a morning goes by that the little girls don't swarm him.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

hashbrown said:


> It took a while for tater tot to warm up to the idea of being a hobo clown in the kindergarten circus.


Best circus act EVER

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Best circus act EVER
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:roll: You saw the video?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG!! Angry hobo clown is the cutest thing ever


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Argh! Despite two strep tests coming back negative in two separate Dr visits they ran a culture and I got a call today that I do in fact have strep throat. Awesome. Explains why I've been feeling like crap for 2 weeks now. At least I know now and can get on some meds and start feeling better! I'm sick and tired of being sick and tired!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

well damn.. but at least u know what it is now :/


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

damn girl, 2 weeks dealing with that?? get better soon!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad you figured out what it is and finally can get treated for it. My fever is long gone and the lump i was feeling in my throat through last night was magically gone when i woke this morning. Not sure what it was but glad its gone. 

Mobile.....at the moment....on petguide.com app


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Yup! I went to the doctor Wednesday of week one and the test was negative so I was told it's a virus, I'll feel better by the weekend and to come back if I'm not feeling better in five days. That was a week and a half ago. I went back yesterday, same thing except they ran a culture test just in case. I slept probably sixteen hours yesterday. And of course I've been unknowingly out infecting others My husband started getting symptoms too so I made him go to the clinic so he could get meds. Weird thing is that I didn't have a fever really at all. Oh well, I know what it is now, just waiting for the meds to start working.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Glad you found out what it was Carriana.


Heres a little update on me. I went to the doc last week with symptoms quite close to strep come to find out it really wasn't it was just a sinus infection that drifted to my inner ear. 

Well I have been having problems with my weight and dizzy spells and such for months . I have been rapidly gaining weight for about 6 months I also have been sleeping all the time and not really worth two cents when I'm awake. My joints and such hurt and have been loosing alot of muscle for the past month. So the doc ordered a blood work up while I was in over the sinus thing. I went last friday and got the results monday. I have a thyroid problem but, NOT the one you would think. By that blood work I have Hyperthyroidism. I went to my actual doc instead of the clinic and he looked at the bloodwork and looked at me and said by your blood work you should be barely pushing 125lbs, have tac ecardica, have manic anxiety, insomnia, and should perspire constantly. I was like WHAT???? Cause I'm no where near 125lbs and none of the above other symptoms. Of course this alarmed my doc so he took more blood to do himself and ordered and ultrasound of my thyroid. He did however mention my Thyroid was significantly enlarged but, I wont know any more information until Monday. I will try and keep you all posted.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Well I got my diagnosis today I have hashimoto disease.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Glad you got your answers too! How do you treat that? Hope you getto feeling better soon!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh sorry to hear that! But wtf is it?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/hashimotos-disease/basics/definition/CON-20030293

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

We decided to camp for a few days. It feels good to be out of the house.


----------

